# Need help ID'ing this wood



## Zipperjack (Apr 5, 2013)

I was given a whole bunch of rough cut lumber that is over twenty years old it's been stored in a barn all that time I cleaned up a piece and am not sure what it is


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

There is another thread just like this a couple of
Weeks ago. It's still being debated. The more info you have the better, like where it came , bark pictures if any, hard , soft, ect. Personally I have no idea , but to guess , it looks like the wood I used to make a foosball table in high school. 
Alder?


----------



## Zipperjack (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm from northeast Arkansas it has a tight grain and is somewhat soft I'm kinda leaning to sweet gum 
I don't have any with the bark on 
All I know is that it came from a local sawmill over 25 years ago


----------



## TheWoodsman (Dec 11, 2013)

I was thinking sweet gum as soon as I saw the pic.


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

If sweet gum is liquid amber as I know it here in Santa Barbara , I would agree with the diagnoses. I have never seen it as lumber, but i have turned a few bowls out of it. I remember it being very light colored, with a dark middle. They were beautiful bowls. Hope you make great use of that nice looking lumber you have there.


----------



## Longleaf Lumber Inc. (Jan 14, 2014)

Do you have end grain photos?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm also guessing sweet gum/red gum (your piece would be called red gum)

Treesguy, sweet gum is Liquidambar styraciflua and thus is sometimes called by the genus name, liquidamber


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

phinds said:


> I'm also guessing sweet gum/red gum (your piece would be called red gum) Treesguy, sweet gum is Liquidambar styraciflua and thus is sometimes called by the genus name, liquidamber


Thanks phinds. My mother called her tree sweet gum years ago. It's always referred to as liquid amber out here.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Sweetgum would certainly fit with your area. I'll also throw out the possibility of hickory. If you can cut the end with a razor or very sharp knife so you can see the cells, then go to a tree ID site, it should be pretty easy to tell.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Post Oakie said:


> Sweetgum would certainly fit with your area. I'll also throw out the possibility of hickory. If you can cut the end with a razor or very sharp knife so you can see the cells, then go to a tree ID site, it should be pretty easy to tell.


Yes, the end grain difference between sweet gum and hickory are very noticeable, as you can see on my site. You probably don't even have to go so far as a razor cut, just a fine-sanded end piece will show it up.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone who hasn't been to Phinds's Hobbit House Wood ID site ought to check it out. Having people like him who are willing to share their expertise really makes this forum a great place! :thumbsup:


----------

